# Ron Brown Memorial Service



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

I have just returned from Ron's Paradise East (Newark Valley, NY) after attending the celebration of the life of our friend Ron Brown. 
As promised it was as upbeat as emotions would allow. Bill Hendrick, Richard Finlayson and I were honored to be asked to assist family members as pall bearers.
Ron's LDS brothers and sisters, relatives, friends and fellow steamers gathered at the facilities of the Owego Stake for a calling hour then a service in the chapel which included prayers, songs and wonderful eulogies from Ron's son Ken and son in law Shawn Gunther. Pictures of Ron, his hobbies and his beloved family adorned easels and computers to show the depth of the man's interest and his love of famiily.

Following the service we traveled to Hope Cemetery in Newark Valley where Ken led the service dedicating the ground as Ron's resting place, Carl Berg fired his canon (an event common to steamups in this area) in tribute and thought Ron might even be able to hear it. We sure did!

The group returned to the church for a fine luncheon and then repaired to Paradise East for a Farewell Steamup in Ron's honor.
Dinner was shared and the attendees went their separate ways with a glow only possible when remembering a dear friend who gave so much to his hobbies, his church, his friends and his family.
Rest in peace dear Ron!

Tom

ps. Marie is excited by the fact that so many folks were boiling water today in commemoration of Ron. Please send her an e-note to describe the events you witnessed which took/will take place in Ron's honor. She plans to compile these in a scrap book helping her and the family to deal with this great loss. Her e-mail is [email protected] 

pps. Marie is also concerned that SitG be continued and plans are afoot for that to happen. News of developments in that direction will be forthcoming.


----------



## hcampbell (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom 
Thanks for taking the time to describe events for those who couldn't attend. 

Harvey C.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the post Tom. In a small way, it makes me sorta feel like I was there. Blessings to Ron, Marie, and Ron's family!! The man has left a legacy for sure, and many friends whom he never even met!! We can all only hope the same will be said about us someday.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom
We appreciate your follow up allowing all of us that could not make the funeral have some insight about it and the salute to Ron. I hope the best for Marie and family in the coming days as friends and family depart. The idea to send memorial steam up photo should help in those moments when we all will miss our fellow hobbyist. We will forward photos from Dr. Rivet's this weekend.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, 
Thanks so much for the post. Ron & his family was in my thoughts all day. Sadly the time I had allotted for Stemaing at home was not to be. I had some eye tests that left my eyesight a little lacking. I did however manage to get a lot of work done on my future temporary ladder roadbed. Steaming will be done this weekend I hope. 

Chas


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Tom, thank you for the post. 

Larry


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

Tom, thanks for the report. 

We are the richer for knowing Ron, and the poorer for his passing. I'll feel better after I boil some water. Regards, Mike


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Marie would like to keep track of the many Ron Brown Memorial Steamups. If you or your group held one, please email her.

descriptions and photos would be nice also.

There were 13 live steamers at the funeral and 8 of us went to Brown's Bean and ran trains.


[email protected]


.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Bill4373 on 08 Oct 2010 03:37 PM 

Marie would like to keep track of the many Ron Brown Memorial Steamups. If you or your group held one, please email her.

descriptions and photos would be nice also.

There were 13 live steamers at the funeral and 8 of us went to Brown's Bean and ran trains.


[email protected]


Will do so. Here are some from the IEW Fall meet: Dr. Rivet, Carl, Mike, Bill, Roy, Tom, Ron, Alan, Jon, Ryan (photos in no particular order):


----------



## doublereefed (Jan 3, 2008)

Ron was a great man of faith, and a great family man. It was so great to meet his wonderful family, three generations of a great legacy that Ron & Marie can be proud of. We'll certainly miss Ron...


The following video includes the cannon salute that the family asked Carl to conduct. A very classy send-off for a wonderful friend.


-Richard


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard
Thanks for the video, appreciate the opportunity to view the memorial steamup.


----------



## Tom Bowdler (Jan 3, 2008)

This from Marie Brown: 
Dear Friends and Fellow Live Steamers, 
I am so grateful for the outpouring of friendship and support from so many of you at Ron's passing. Ron was such a great friend to so many. I have really felt that over these past days. As you know, Ron was an avid live steamer. Steam In The Garden was started because he felt at first that he was THE ONLY live steamer on this side of the pond. The success of Steam In The Garden was proof that indeed there were many live steamers, and Ron found great satisfaction in the role that Steam In The Garden played in connecting the live steam community and in the friendships that have ensued. Anyone who had the opportuniity to speak with Ron certainly felt his live steam evangelism, but came away well knowing that his family and faith were his true passion and love. So many people have honored Ron in the past few days with kind comments, memories, and steamups. Ron was passionate about many hobbies long before he discovered live steam and the friendships he made there. Ron didn't just dabble in a few things, he was master of many: RC airplanes, hang gliding, dirt bikes, organic gardening, honeybees, guns, raising animals, camping, sailing, boating, fishing and trains. Ron loved his family. He always had his family involved in all of those hobbies and interests. He loved to have the grandkids on his lap and read to them or just snuggle. He would love to visit with the older grandkids every Sunday at our family dinners. He was a great friend, husband, dad, and grandfather. I am happy to let you know, and I am certain that Ron would be pleased, that Steam In The Garden will continue to be published on into the future. We may have a hiccup now and then, and I appreciate your patience. As always, your feedback on what we can do to improve Steam In The Garden is always welcome. Thanks for the wonderful friendship you have shown to Ron and me over the many years. I know he treasured those friendships, and I treasure the memories. 
With love, 
Marie Brown


----------

